# Five TOP Symphonies



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I am a recent convert to orchestral music. I have been playing piano for 13 years and have always loved music for the piano but never listened any other classical, i really don't know why. But now I’m absolutely in love with it and i want to know what everyone’s opinion is on their 5 favorite symphonies. 

Then i will make a trip to the store!


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Notserp89m said:


> I am a recent convert to orchestral music. I have been playing piano for 13 years and have always loved music for the piano but never listened any other classical, i really don't know why. But now I'm absolutely in love with it and i want to know what everyone's opinion is on their 5 favorite symphonies.
> 
> Then i will make a trip to the store!


Wow! You are going to get alot of different responses!! Top 5 symphonies?

Well, one way to start, like I did was get all of the complete Beethoven symphonies, or to limit it to 5 (3rd, 5th, 6th, 7th and THE 9th). 

But I'll give you five of the best (in my opinion), but limiting 1 composer:

1 - Beethoven's 7th

2 - Mozart's 40th or 41st "Jupiter" (you can 1 CD with both of these on )

3 - Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique

4 - Haydn - 94th "Surprise"

5 - Dvorak - 9th "From The New World"

You'll have lots of fun, because there are ALOT of great symphonies out there! I haven't even mentioned Dvorak, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Mahler, Bruckner, Tchaikovsky.......and several others with multiple wonderful symphonies.

Good luck and have fun in your search!


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if I could list top 5, but here a few other symphonies to consider:

Mozart's 38th Symphony (the "Prague"), Schubert's 9th Symphony, Brahms 3rd and 4th symphonies. (On a recent poll, I believe the 4th was Brahms most popular symphony, but I wouldn't want to ignore the 3rd, which is my personal favorite! )

Chamber Nut didn't list Beethoven's 8th, but that is probably my favorite Beethoven symphony.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

EDIT: double post deleted.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> I haven't even mentioned Dvorak


You have. 

How about we do this: Instead of writing our top favourites, we could list 5 favourites that has not been featured previously?

But still 5 is a too small a number for this purpose. 

Anyway, here is mine, for now...

Oh, and BTW, Beethoven is a given. You can't go wrong about it. (3,5,6,9)arrange them in any order you want, and then 7,8,4. I've not heard #1 and #2 many times.

Tchaikovksy 4th (If you want something loud and lively) or the 6th (beautiful, sad, passionate)
Mendelssohn 4th
Schubert 8th (aka Unfinished)
Schumann (I'm not sure what I heard the other day was the Rhenish or Spring, but both are great)
Bizet Symphony in C


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

opus67 said:


> How about we do this: Instead of writing our top favourites, we could list 5 favourites that has not been featured previously?


This is sort of what I was trying to do, but what if in the process of doing this, we list every symphony ever written?  Then Notserp89m would have to spend a great deal of money. Then again, lots of great music too.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Leporello87 said:


> This is sort of what I was trying to do, but what if in the process of doing this, we list every symphony ever written?


That would have happened eventually. 

Notserp89m, here's something that you will find interesting.
http://www.talkclassical.com/931-favorite-10-symphonies.html


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

1. - 3. Dvorák no. 5
1. - 3. Beethoven 4
1. - 3. Mahler - 9
4. Berlioz - 'Symphonie Fantastique'
5. Tchaikovsky - no. 6 'Pathétique'


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

*Saturnus*, Dvorák's _New World Symphony_, who's correct numbering is *9*, was previously referred to as "*5*", due to specific cirucumstances surrounding the publication of his works.

So I ask... by Dvořák 5, do you mean the "_New World Symphony_", or do you mean the _real_ number 5 in F major? If you mean the real one... wow. First of all, where did you first hear of this "rare" symphony, and what puts it above the rest for you?


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I think we did the exercise but anyway, here is my top 5: (my favorites - not necessarily the best)

1-Haydn #98

2-Haydn #86

3-Haydn #102

4-Beethoven #2

5-Beethoven #3


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

I wasn't going to reply to this thread since I had already given my top ten list in the other thread, but then I looked at my list and realized it needs to be updated anyway.  So here are my _current _five favorite symphonies.

1. Mahler 9
2. Bruckner 7 
3. Beethoven 9
4. Mahler 2 
5. Sibelius 2


----------



## Evan Roberts (Apr 20, 2007)

Excluding Beethoven:

Shostakovich 5, 8 and 10
Mozart No. 40
Haydn's London Symphony, No. 104


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Here are mine:

1 - Brahms 3rd
2 - Shostakovich 5th
3 - Rachmaninov 2nd
4 - Brahms 1st
5 - Elgar 1st


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

My list:

Tchaikovsky 6
First movement: pathos and melancholy; second movement: could easily fit in Tchaikovsky's best ballet music, but how to dance on it?; third movement: when I was young I listened to screaming guitar music, now I choose this 'scherzo' to get rid of any aggressive feelings (and to keep my weight unimpaired ); fourth movement: no words ....

Mozart 40
Another symphony that I can easily listen to two or three times a day. My favourite movement is the Menuetto, almost for the same reason as with Tchaikovsky's third movement mentioned above.

Mahler 4
I love Mahler, and I think this is his most well-balanced symphony, where each movement is equally good and fitting. Mahler at his peak, with a lovely Finale.

Beethoven 7
"The Apotheosis of the dance" (Wagner). Wagner wrote and said a lot of rubbish, but this time he was definitely right, IMHO. 

Brahms 4
Especially because of Part 1 and 4. That Finale is a masterpiece in its own!


----------



## gp4rts (Jun 19, 2007)

Limiting to five is difficult, but here are mine (I think):

Brahm's #4
Beethoven #6
Mahler #8
Mozart #40
Dvorak #9 ("From the New World")


----------



## randomnese (Nov 30, 2013)

Hmmm...

Tchaikovsky Manfred:
Unpopular to say the least, but definitely on the of the pinnacles of Tchaikovsky's achievement. Brilliant orchestration and melodies. And it's a tear-jerker, too!

Tchaikovsky 5:
Again, dazzling orchestration and a finale that's over-the-top in a good way. Not as garish as his 4th symphony, but a lot more accessible than his 6th (despite its melodies, the Pathétique is quite harmonically unstable and difficult to analyze academically)

Brahms 4:
Impeccable writing and a hallmark of German symphonic tradition. Powerful, dark, and creative.

Shostakovich 11:
Much easier on the ears than his other pieces. It's like watching a movie with your eyes closed. Powerful and full of emotion.

Tchaikovsky 6:
Delicate orchestral balance, very difficult to perform exceptionally. However, when orchestras do pull it off, the results are phenomenal.

Most of my choices don't strictly adhere to the Mozartian symphony (1st movement sonata, 2nd andante, 3rd minuet/scherzo, 4th sonata/rondo), but are simply due to their names. I encourage you to give all of Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Shostakovich, and Mahler a listen.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

Top 5 Symphonies. That's a thinker.

1. Mozart's 41st in C Major
2. Haydn's 101st in D Major
3. Beethoven's 5th in C minor
4. Haydn's 98th in B-Flat Major
5. Mozart's 35th in D Major


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In no particular order:

Haydn #102
Haydn #104
Mozart #41
Beethoven #6
Tchaikovsky #4


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven: 9th, 6th, 5th, 3rd, and 1st, but not necessarily in any particular order.


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Not really any particular order just 5 that are high on my list:

Mahler 5
Mahler 6
Beethoven 9
Tchaikovsky 5
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique

Other honourable mentions include:

Tchaikovsky 6
Mahler 7
Mahler 9
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 6
Sibelius 5
Dvorak 4


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

Beethoven #9
Brahms #3
Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_
Mahler #9
Mozart #40


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I approach these lists as if the Earth were exploding and I only had time to grab 1 CD, which now conveniently holds 5 symphonies, before the escape vessel leaves me behind. Don't act like you didn't think the exact same thing. 

1. Schubert 9
2. Beethoven 6
3. Beethoven 9
4. Mendelssohn 5
5. Schubert 5


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

At this point in time, I would reach for:

Beethoven 6
Bruckner 8
Ives 4
Mahler 1
Messiaen Turangalîla


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

All symphonies from Beethoven&Sibelius are great and my favorite ones.
I know that my reply breaks the rules of the thread but listen to any of them and you won't regret it.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's my current top five.


1.Beethoven 7
2.Brahms 2
3.Sibelius 7
4.Haydn 92
5.Mozart 41


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

After I actually read the OP I now submit the following link to him/her. Forget what anyone else says and there's no need to leave your house to go shopping. For around $25 you will get enough symphonies to last you quite a few years.

http://www.amazon.com/s?rh=n:163856...ds=rise+of+the+masters&ie=UTF8&qid=1400720891


----------



## cliftwood (Apr 17, 2014)

Mahler 3
Shostakovich 5
Beethoven 6
Mahler 5
Beethoven 5

Honorable mention..

Wm.Schuman 3
Hindemith E flat
Shostakovich 8
Brahms 2
Tchaikovsky5


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

This should be change there are more than top 5 symphonies to tell the truth here.Here are a few Dvorak symphony 9,Beethoven symphony 7,Elgar symphony 1,BRAHMS symphony 1,Tchaikovsky symphony 5,Mozart symphony 41,Schubert symphony 8,
Schumann SYMPHONY 4,& Felix SYMPHONY 4.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Berlioz - Sym. Fantstique
2. Shostakovich - Sym. 10
3. Beethoven - Sym. 9
4. Mahler - Sym. 4
5. Bruckner - Sym. 8


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Tchaikovsky 4 
Beethoven 3 
Shostakovich 5 
Beethoven 5 
Prokofiev 1


----------



## SARDiver (Jan 6, 2014)

Beethoven 6
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 9
Mozart 41
Haydn 102


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Beethoven 6
Beethoven 3
Mozart 41
Mozart 39
Brahms 4

Additional 5:

Schubert 8
Schubert 9
Tchaikovsky 6
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Dvorak 9


----------



## SARDiver (Jan 6, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> After I actually read the OP I now submit the following link to him/her. Forget what anyone else says and there's no need to leave your house to go shopping. For around $25 you will get enough symphonies to last you quite a few years.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s?rh=n:163856...ds=rise+of+the+masters&ie=UTF8&qid=1400720891


Thank you for posting that link. I just spent the best $6.57 I have since the Hardee's monster thickburger came out.


----------



## AH music (Mar 25, 2014)

Nielsen no 3
Haydn no 99 or 102
Beethoven no 7
Dvorak no 6 or 8
Kalinnikov no 1


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Just giving five is so difficult...
Here are some of my _"you-can't-die-without-having-listened-to"_ symphonies :

Mahler #2 (and all the others)
Beethoven #9 (and all the others, too)
Nielsen #3 or #4 or #5
Messiaen : _Turangalîla_
Hindemith _Mathis der Maler_


----------

